
Electromagnetic Field 2018 venue announced - petecooper
https://twitter.com/emfcamp/status/942711641900187648
======
petecooper
From [https://www.emfcamp.org](https://www.emfcamp.org) –

 _Electromagnetic Field is a non-profit UK camping festival for those with an
inquisitive mind or an interest in making things: hackers, artists, geeks,
crafters, scientists, and engineers.

A temporary town of more than a thousand like-minded people enjoying a long
weekend of talks, performances, and workshops on everything from blacksmithing
to biometrics, chiptunes to computer security, high altitude ballooning to
lockpicking, origami to democracy, and online privacy to knitting.

To help matters along, we provide fast internet, power to the tent, good beer,
and amazing installations, entirely organised by a dedicated team of
volunteers._

[Disclaimer: no affiliation; I'm interested in attending)

